# Custom Knife Storage Solution



## fstanford (Nov 13, 2018)

Drawing from well organized tool boxes, I had this custom insert made up for the small collection of knives I keep in a drawer next to my range. 

Honest feedback of any sort will be welcomed.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 13, 2018)

That looks like a great and attractive solution. The only issues I can think of would be making sure they are completely dry before storing and you are locked into a specific set of knives without having to buy or make another custom one.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 14, 2018)

I like it. It looks classy. I might have made it modular so I could swap out knives, but yours looks nicer than the modular option.


----------



## krx927 (Nov 14, 2018)

Very nice solution you made for yourself. I like it!


----------



## playero (Nov 14, 2018)

nice but would need like 30 of those


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 29, 2018)

Pretty awesome to honestly, it's a clean minimalist look. If you're not the type that doesn't change knives often it's a fantastic solution.


----------

